

Apple Will Hold Fall iPad Event on Oct 22 - donohoe
http://allthingsd.com/20131008/apple-will-hold-fall-ipad-event-on-october-22/

======
spicyj
Jim Dalrymple gives a "Yep.":

[http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/10/08/apples-rumored-
oct-22-...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/10/08/apples-rumored-oct-22-ipad-
event/)

~~~
supercoder
Though not really a stretch when coming from all things d.

------
jreed91
I'm quite interested whether they add touch id to the iPads. Also will the
ipad mini become the main focal point now somewhat like the 5c is to the 5s.

------
supercoder
The big question is, will there be a retina iPad Mini ?

~~~
Nerdfest
Since you can get a faster processor and better display in a Nexus 7 for far
less money, it better be some sort of improvement. The Reality Distortion
Field isn't what it used to be.

------
ndrake
New MacBook Pros please!!

